# What Temperature can new goats tolerate?



## HigherGround

We live in Ontario, Canada. The temperatures here are about 0-10 deg f on average.
Our doe just had triplets, and we have her inside with her brood under a heat lamp and heated to around 60 deg f. What temperature can new goats tolerate? We were thinking of turning down the temperature a couple of degrees a day until the heater keeps it just above 32. Does this sound like a good plan?

Harold and Wendy


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

I would keep it around 60 if the outside temps are that cold.  They do need the warmth being newborn.   As they grow they will be more tolerant to cold....then you can raise it.  IMO  Congrats on your new kids!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

*Welcome to BYH   * By the way!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

& 

I second what Becky said, and add that you might want to go to a pet supply store or a Wal~Mart  and pick up some sweaters for your new little ones. XS-S for nigerian or pygmy babies, M-L for larger breeds.


----------



## Ariel301

They are pretty cold tolerant, but not THAT tolerant. I have found that as long as it is not super windy or wet, my newborns are pretty happy outdoors without extra protection as low as 15 degrees. It was that cold the week my babies were all born this year, and when I put sweaters on them or tried bringing them in out of the cold, they would pant because they were too hot. The only time I have found my babies to really need the extra help is if it is raining and they are wet; being wet really drops their body temperature.

When they go back outside, make sure they have a shelter to get into with plenty of warm bedding to snuggle into for heat. The mother will put them in a corner and lay across the corner with them snuggled against her for heat, usually. A heat lamp inside the shelter wouldn't be a bad idea either, so that they have access to it if they need it. Dog sweaters work pretty well for the babies, if you can crochet or knit you can even make your own pretty easily. During the day if the weather is nice, (I'd say over 20 and not super windy or wet) it would be ok to let them go outside for a little bit for some sun and fresh air, just keep an eye on them to be sure they are not getting too chilled.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

HigherGround said:
			
		

> We live in Ontario, Canada. The temperatures here are about 0-10 deg f on average.
> Our doe just had triplets, and we have her inside with her brood under a heat lamp and heated to around 60 deg f. What temperature can new goats tolerate? We were thinking of turning down the temperature a couple of degrees a day until the heater keeps it just above 32. Does this sound like a good plan?
> 
> Harold and Wendy


I think it is a good plan, We had 10 degrees here a couple weeks ago, kids were outside sunbathing at just a few days old.  Heck at 32 degress I  don't even bother turning on heatlamps when they kid. And I have been known to let them kid in the pasture at those tempuratures. 

I would say after 3 days if they are hopping around you would be good to go and start lowering the temps several degrees a day.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

20kids:  Virginia and Ontario has differant weather for sure...you guys may go down to 10 for a bit...but up here in the northeast we have a 4 ft snow pack and temps are low for days...like its 7 degrees this morning her in NH and a windchill -5.  And I would not let my newborns run around.  The sunny days do not warms things till the end of March.  And she is farther North than I so its gets even colder.  

So I would recomend them getting a few weeks of wieight on them before venturing out up here...If they get stuck in the snow...which my boy did the other day it could be deadly.   He was wondering on top of the snow pack because it has a layer of ice crust on it and he sunk into the snow and couldnt get out.  I had to climb up the snow pack and get him out.  If that happen to a baby...and she was'nt right there to save him...the baby would freeze in those temps very quickly.   

Just trying to let you know why I said..wait a bit til things warm up and have the outside temps raise again.  Its darn cold up here.  I wish we had Virginias weather!!!  

If you have some thawing temps...by all means let em play outside..But I would'nt let them till its warms a bit.  IMO

PS  It snow up here in April..so we dont get warm truly till May/June.  We dont even plant up here til Memorial Day becuase we still get freezing temps.   

Not trying to dispute you...just explaining its darn cold here still!!  LOL


----------



## julieq

Welcome!    

I think I'll stop complaining about our temps here (30 or so at night and high 40's during the day)!


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Emmetts: I completely agree! except for what temp it is this morning! Up in the White mountains it is *-7*F  Can you say...


----------

